# Freezing at 3 day vs. Blast - Can you have both?!!!



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Not sure if anyone can help with a query I have. I have just had a phone call today to say that out of 14 mature eggs that were collected yesterday, 10 have fertilised with ICSI. Just to get to this stage is a massive relief after my 1st tx failure, and I am well aware there will be several more hurdles within the next few days (never mind few weeks!) 
I am booked in for 3 day transfer on Sat but they will call on Sat am if it looks like any can go to blast.
The question I have is, can you choose for some to go to blast and yet also choose for some 3 day embryos to be frozen (if there are enough of both). Or is it an all or nothing scenario where you choose one or the other? It does appear to be this way but I wasn't sure why that is
Any advice would be gratefully received
Lisa
xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Great news on the fertilisation       

The reason they would recommend a blastocyst transfer is to see which of the embryos are stronger and make it through to day 5 - they will therefore recommend taking all of the ones through from day 3 that are still in the running. 

This is because there can be vast differences between those that are strongest on day 3 and on day 5. The 2 I had implanted were not the strongest ones on day 3, but by day 5 were the best quality.

You can always freeze any you are lucky enough to have left over on day 5 if the quality is good enough.

Hope this helps

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Karenanna   

Thanks for your reply - have spent the entire day researching the subject, both on FF and the www!! I suppose I want the best of both worlds and you can't have that can you? I thought blasts didn't thaw out as well as 3 day embryos did (should I be lucky enough to get some to freeze!!)

I know it is a gamble and I don't want to regret going to blast (if I have the option) getting nothing, but possibly having had a number of frosties if I had stayed at day 3 as my funding is limited and I have lost one go at NHS finding due to zero fertilisation last time!!

I know the odds are that if don't make it to day 5 then it would have been unlikely for day 3's to have got to implantation but at least I would maybe have some frosties to give it an extra shot

This whole discussion may be irrelevant if they don't divide very well, but trying to weigh up my best options so can make an informed decision should I get that call to go to blast. 

Stick at day 3 and freeze or go to blast? Am at Barts and they will only put one blast back whereas they would put 2 day 3 embryos back

Am in such a quandry but think given the choice it would be blast - do you think?

Thanks for your help  

Lisa
xxxxx


----------

